#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Bhubaneswar Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4960

*OPPH*
NA

*OB*
2088

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1110

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
476

*STPH*
NA



*IIT Bhubaneswar Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIT Bhubaneswar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 37,400/- Per Year.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 15,250/- Per Semester.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Engineering Placements 2012:*
*S.No*
*Company Name*
*Offers Made*

1
Caterpillar
1

2
Tata Consultancy Services TCS
2

3
Deloitte
7

4
Infosys
5

5
Flipkart
5

6
Samsung
8

7
Altair Engineering
2

8
Tata Motors
2

9
Tata Consulting Engineers
2

10
Other Companies
6



*IIT Bhubaneswar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Rising from the horizon, sunrays falls onto the silver plated letters and reflects to the blue board engraved in white letters that reads Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar and behind that stands the academic building. The Institute was established on July 22, 2008 under the mentor ship of IIT Kharagpur. Exactly a year later the Institute started functioning at the temporary campus of IIT Bhubaneswar in Samantapuri, Bhubaneswar.


Within this short span of time the Institute has grown significantly in every field. Though the permanent campus is coming up on 936 acres of land at Arugul, located 20 km away from the main city, no stone is being left unturned to provide all the required facilities to the students. An efficient team of well qualified professors, enthusiastic students and supportive staff, makes IIT Bhubaneswar a promising institute of the future. The Institute has fully fledged facilities for academic endeavors of all kind with help from Central Tool Room and Training Centre, Bhubaneswar. Moreover, there are video conferencing rooms equipped with modern technology to ensure interactive teaching between students and eminent faculties from other premier institutes. A library with a wide collection of books, magazines, newspapers, encyclopedias ensures the academic environment is complete in all regard. Weekly guest lectures from people of varied discipline ensures the students earn the maximum from their stay at the institute. Slowly and gradually, IIT Bhubaneswar is pacing its way to the state of success and utopia.


*Central library:*The library is not a shrine for the worship of books. It is not a temple where literary incense must be burned or where ones devotion to the bound book is expressed in ritual. A library, to modify the famous metaphor of Socrates, should be the delivery room for the birth of ideas  a place where history comes to life. Norman Cousins
A Library is a repository of academic wealth and is emblematic of any educational institutes intellectual and scholarly excellence. The Central Library of IIT Bhubaneswar, though in its infancy, boasts of an excellent collection of books, journals and magazines from all spheres and an academic atmosphere that stimulates the young minds to think beyond the confinements of texts. A state of the art, hybrid library, its academic resources include database both CD-ROMs and online which are made available through the Institutes network. Users can access the online database and also find out the real-time availability of library materials from their own computer terminals. The Library offers a range of information services set to the highest professional standards. Besides, the Central Library is a fully air conditioned, eco-compatible, tastefully decorated breathing space that provides a break from monotony and freedom to Students Societies and its members to meet, ponder, contemplate and deliberate over subject matters. 

*IIT Bhubaneswar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Students have been accommodated in a quiet and scenic SBI colony located in Kesura about 20 minutes drive from the institute. The colony has all the facilities in terms of beautiful gardens, parks, auditorium etc. Institute buses are available for students conveyance. A total of approximately 50 well furnished flats have been taken to accommodate 230 students, with 6 students living in each flat. The flats are 3 bed-roomed with a hall, kitchen and dining room. Students live on a twin sharing basis, where 2 students share a room. All the necessary facilities have been provided to make the students stay comfortable. In addition, 2 flats have been earmarked to serve as the mess and dining rooms for the students. The students mess committee looks into day to day mess activities. Some flats are separately allocated as a common room consisting of different indoor sports, television along with news articles for student recreations. A doctor is available in the hostel premise to take care of students medical problems. An ambulance round the clock is available in the hostel and institute premise. Wireless modems have been installed in all flats equipping them with internet access. A SBI ATM is located within the hostel compound.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Address:* IIT Bhubaneswar Samantapuri (Rearside of Hotel Swosti Plaza) Nandan Kanan Road Bhubaneswar-751 013, India.

*IIT Bhubaneswar Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar Btech Admission, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel & Campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility College of Engineering Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility

----------

